# Multiple BSOD including PSA+ error code 2000-0111



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello, my name is Robert, and I'm starting to think that what I've already found is going to require a new memory card, but I figured I'd at least check here first.

My system is:
Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop (July 2008)
Windows Vista Basic Home Edition (Original for system, reinstalled approx 6 months ago for similar problem)
32 bit intel core2 duo processor (3.00 GB RAM)


I had a similar problem about 6 months after I got the laptop, where I would constantly get BSOD. Back then I didn't really know much about the BSODs, so I just did what I knew (defrag, system restore, system cleanup, power diagnostics). The only thing what was any help was the power system diagnostic. It told me there was likely a hardware error and that I had to contact the manufacturer.

Unfortunately by this time the warranty had expired and I didn't have much money to have it fixed either locally or by sending to Dell through mail and then have to pay the shipping fees on top of repair. A buddy who works on computers for the local county said he would take a look at it so he took it and then gave it back about two weeks later.

When he gave it back there were no more BSODs but it was obvious he had completely reinstalled the OS. I could also tell that the reinstallation had not been exactly the same setup as originally installed because several features were missing (though this may be a settings issue, I never looked into it). So it worked fine until about a month or so ago BSODs would pop up at random. Every time the computer would restart and it and it wouldn't happen again until a few days later.

Recently however it has started popping up constantly and now the system won't run for more than a few minutes without a stop error. Even in safe mode (though it will typically run much longer), it will not stop the BSODs.

I noticed it went from not-so-good BSODs every other couple days to really bad BSODs every 2 minutes after I tried to switch my anti-virus from Symantec to Microsoft Security (since Symantec was expired), I don't if that started it or if it just made it worse.

At first I tried a system restore to recent good settings, but it BSODed before it could finish. I tried to restore to an early setting (after the reinstall), but same thing. I tried to do a power diagnostic, same thing. Next I tried to identify each individual error and fix it one by one, but I didn't get very far. Then I tried to download and update ever driver I could find (turns out most were up to date anyway), no help. I reset BIOS (in BIOS setup, I really don't want to take apart my laptop for that), then updated BIOS (turns out my BIOS actually were not up to date, but it still didn't help).

Next I tried to reboot using the OS install disk, but the diagnostics couldn't find a problem with Vista. Then I tried the PSA diagnostics, and everything checked out until it did a memory stress test. It read 2 errors, the first was 2000-0123 in slot DIMM_B, the second was 2000-0111. I reseated both memory cards (which was stressful, I don't like messing with computer innards since I have no idea what I'm doing), and that actually made error 2000-0123 go away, but I still get BSODs and I still have error 2000-0111.

Is there anything I can do or do I seriously just need a new memory card? Again I don't know a whole lot about computers so any advice at all would be great! Thank you so much for your time even if no one can help I still appreciate someone at least looking in my direction!

-Robert

PS here is a list of BSODs I have recieved:
0x000000d1 driver irql not less or equal 8/12/10
0x0000001a memory management 8/12/10
0x1000008e kernal mode exception not handled 8/12/10
0x1000007e system thread exception not handled 8/11/10
0x0000000a irql not less or equal 8/11/10
0x00000050 page fault in nonpaged area 8/6/10
0x000000be attempted to write to readonly memory 8/5/10
0x00000019 bad pool header 8/5/10


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF if you can please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html by if you can I mean if your system will let you


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry I was actually working on that but had some issues. I was able to get the .zip file I will see if I can get back in and get the HTML done for you. I'm going back and forth on computers here. Also I use 7zip but the file is in a standard .zip file but if you have problems opening it let me know.


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

OK I'm sorry but I'm a little confused, what do I save as an HTML file?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that would be the perfmon report


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I know this sounds stupid but I have no idea what that is or how to find it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok don't worry about it I will ask a analyst to look over what you have for now and if needed they will let you know


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

OK I don't mind doing it its just when I ran the BSOD exe and it finished I couldn't find what you wanted me to save, I'm probebly just misreading the instructions or something.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

#1 priority is to get rid of Norton - as it is blamed in *a lot* of your BSODs.


> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.
> 
> ...




```
[font=lucida console][B]yk60x86.sys[/B]  Tue Jul 31 22:11:26 [B][COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR][/B] (46AF0ACE)[/font]
```
The above Marvell Yukon Networking driver also needs to be updated.

You should be able to find an update here at Dell's website: http://support.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs

Also, given that the Mem Stress test found errors - double check the findings with *Memtest86+*


> *Memtest - Instructions:*
> 
> Download the ISO (or the .exe for USB drives) from here http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
> 
> ...


If that reports errors too then you need to replace your RAM.

If doing the above fails to stop the BSODs then run Driver Verifier

Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 06:03:25.457 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:12.082
BugCheck 1A, {41201, c0040048, 6053, 84c1c878}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetPageProtection+19d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 03:07:25.095 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:32.721
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 5a870000, 81f2bc37, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
Probably caused by : yk60x86.sys ( yk60x86+f0f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 10:33:25.074 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:34.700
BugCheck D1, {1cb39a5, 2, 1, 8de157e3}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
Probably caused by : yk60x86.sys ( yk60x86+77e3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 10:11:46.099 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:01.857
BugCheck 1A, {3452, 759e4000, c0803a3c, 7ea5e024}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEVENT.SYS ( SYMEVENT+14449 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_3452
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 09:33:38.193 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:09.936
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81f23010, bc05c58c, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4ca )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 09:03:06.434 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:42.180
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 997a72d5, a4dcf5dc, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEVENT.SYS ( SYMEVENT+14449 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  Setup.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 07:42:48.692 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:34.452
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81ef3010, 9e5141d4, 0}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+108 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 07:33:40.749 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:12.274
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81ef5010, a8c03a8c, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocolH
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 06:40:50.126 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:36.755
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ohci1394.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ohci1394.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 89fe37f8, 803ccbe4, 803cc8e0}
Probably caused by : ohci1394.sys ( ohci1394+7f8 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug 12 05:48:52.855 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:41.581
BugCheck A, {c0804d18, 0, 0, 81e6ed9d}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  taskeng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Sat Aug  7 07:46:16.536 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:20.136
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 2609001, 0, c0802000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 11:52:11.246 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:26:52.118
BugCheck 50, {fe629d80, 1, 9b2eac1d, 2}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  RacAgent.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 10:19:44.419 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:57:25.055
BugCheck 1A, {888a, c03a2758, c0000001, 82c000e0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+14c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_888a
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 08:21:18.208 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:32.934
BugCheck BE, {c03a5380, b8d20025, b04ea86c, b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEVENT.SYS ( SYMEVENT+14569 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 05:07:55.745 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:25.502
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81f40010, baa9aacc, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4ca )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 04:28:54.250 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:29.880
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 3190001, cd6, c0802000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiLocateWsle+c6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  LogonUI.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 03:30:06.323 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:15.948
BugCheck D1, {40d4, 2, 1, 8de161db}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
Probably caused by : yk60x86.sys ( yk60x86+a1db )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 02:25:11.653 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:37.394
BugCheck 19, {20, b6d467a0, b6d469b8, a430643}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NAVEX15.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NAVEX15.SYS
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+22811 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocolH
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 02:07:36.764 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:04.390
BugCheck D1, {ffffffff, 2, 0, 8e210c18}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
Probably caused by : yk60x86.sys ( yk60x86+8c18 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 01:53:49.778 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:56.521
BugCheck 1A, {30, 86aae6a8, b87dd000, bcc27568}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiPerformFixups+1b5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_30
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 10:25:04.102 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.858
BugCheck A, {e7, 2, 1, 821dbfe9}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2e1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 10:21:05.864 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:11.678
BugCheck 50, {10e0c794, 1, 9b5be013, 8}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!memmove+33 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 09:55:09.560 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:43:19.996
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 817a54b2, c8a43a98, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 06:10:47.226 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:26.964
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81e49e83, b29a7884, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wpsdrvnt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wpsdrvnt.sys
Probably caused by : wpsdrvnt.sys ( wpsdrvnt+5873 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 06:05:39.916 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:06.688
BugCheck A, {9746b2f8, 2, 1, 81e4c19c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReleasePageFileSpace+6b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 05:36:49.679 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:25.304
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, 8e013099}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
Probably caused by : yk60x86.sys ( yk60x86+9099 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 05:33:49.118 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:37.745
BugCheck 1A, {41201, c0019050, da35, 85cf2820}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetPageProtection+19d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  msseces.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 05:13:32.160 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:43.776
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 81ef1770, 8bf4b424, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+159 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Aug  5 05:08:44.755 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:58.365
BugCheck 1E, {c0000005, ada65e60, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
Probably caused by : SRTSP.SYS ( SRTSP+1e727 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Sat Jul 31 08:21:49.637 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:41:27.098
BugCheck 19, {20, b7d664d8, b7d66550, a0fecec}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!LuafvNormalizeNameComponentEx+ba )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Sun Jul  4 15:15:18.884 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:51:33.315
BugCheck 19, {20, bb39ee58, bb39ee90, a070802}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+8e63 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Thu Jul  1 12:22:20.158 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:56.797
BugCheck D1, {51ec8b55, 2, 1, 8a001cb0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tunmp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tunmp.sys
Probably caused by : tunmp.sys ( tunmp+1cb0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  Smc.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

  [/font]
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you reventon


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try it and see if it helps! I'll probebly have several questions so hopefully I can get you to stay tuned for me.

Thank you!
-Robert


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok keep us posted hope you are sorted though


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Already ran into a snag. NRT says that I have to remove Symantec AntiVirus 9 using through Add/Remove programs. So I go into Add/Remove and it says "The Windows Installer Service cannot be accessed." So short of going into program files and deleting the files and then deleting anything that says symantec in the registry I'm not sure how to get rid of it.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Use REVO Uninstaller -> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Run it in safe mode.


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Nevermind it wouldn't let me do it in safe mode but it did in regular boot up. Removed it and running NRT, hasn't BSODed yet wish me luck lol.


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Norton removed microsoft security and firewall in place network driver updated and still hasn't BSODed. I won't have time to run memtest today but I will try it tomorrow. Just so we are clear do I need to physically remove one of the sticks and run the test then switch the sticks and run it again and then have both sticks installed and run it again or is it a part of the software to choose which stick you want to run the test on?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

mtblillie said:


> Norton removed microsoft security and firewall in place network driver updated and still hasn't BSODed. I won't have time to run memtest today but I will try it tomorrow. Just so we are clear do I need to physically remove one of the sticks and run the test then switch the sticks and run it again and then have both sticks installed and run it again or is it a part of the software to choose which stick you want to run the test on?


You have to physically swap them. If you have a laptop then just run the test with all in at once.


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I made the USB boot drive but evertime I try to boot from it the memtest only stays on for a second or two and then the computer just restarts like nothing happened. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

mtblillie said:


> Well I made the USB boot drive but evertime I try to boot from it the memtest only stays on for a second or two and then the computer just restarts like nothing happened. Am I doing something wrong?


No, you did everything correctly.

However the RAM test failing almost instantly is a *sure* sign that you have RAM problems.

Replace them immediately.


----------



## mtblillie (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, thank you guys for your help!


----------

